# What type of percentage is fair ?



## Haymaker74 (Mar 24, 2011)

I live in Hudson valley Ny and I have a local property owner who planted 40 acres of hay and they did all the right things to plant these fields . They want to offer a 60 / 40 deal 60 them and 40 for me . Does this seem fair or is this a bad deal ? With most of my fields I just give a tax form in exchange for the property . This works well for me . If I was to lease this land by the acre how much should I pay? Or if I was to custom cut for them should I charge by the bale and how much? Or should I charge by the acre ? And how much should I charge for that? I know this is a lot of questions but I would like to strike a fair deal for all . Thank you for any insight.


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

I give them a third if they dont do anything and if they spray for weeds and fertilize 50/50. Dont forget Machinery,parts and fuel is not getting cheaper.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

2/3 for me and 1/3 for the absentee landlord is the norm. And all descisions are made by me, the way I like it... he hee


----------



## Haymaker74 (Mar 24, 2011)

So the 60 /40 deal isn't a good deal for me probably won't even try to negotiate a better deal the land owner is greedy and I can see problems to come once we start divideing the hay . I will let somebody else have that problem .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> 2/3 for me and 1/3 for the absentee landlord is the norm. And all descisions are made by me, the way I like it... he hee


Same here, and 50/50 on the fertilizer. If they don't like it, that's fine as well. Always somebody out there willing to do anything to grab more hayground. Of course those folks are usually gone in a few years and somebody else takes their place.



Haymaker74 said:


> So the 60 /40 deal isn't a good deal for me probably won't even try to negotiate a better deal the land owner is greedy and I can see problems to come once we start divideing the hay . I will let somebody else have that problem .


Smart move.


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Offer him $60.00 an acre for the year and tell him to leave you alone. Get it in print. Know how folks are up there , was raised on the other side of the river.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with A & G Farms except ground is a lot more expensive around here. Good crop ground is getting toward $300+. However, if the hay ground isnt very good id pay 100-150/acre. Im not sure how this compares to where you live though. I like cash rent and be sure to still get it into contract and be sure everything is laid out properly before starting. I go 50/50 with a neighbor on a hay feild; they pay for everything except for my machinery, fuel, and labor. Although, I feel that my neighbors are too nice and that expenses should be spilt evenly between us.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Renting is much better and here is why, decisions made over management are mine right or wrong(sometimes happens). I have control over my destiny, I pay for my own mistakes alone...
Share cropping can end up being the source of an argument. The type of person you are sharing with: ex-farmer renting out his land with his own ideas and opinions or a "cit-iot" that has just moved to the rural setting and bought land. Each has its own problems, for the retired farmer, he may feel you areb't doing things right, which leads to a tremendous amount of lost sleep trying to come up with ways to handle him peacefully and calmly. Whereas the urban type will not understand alot ot the reasons for expence (if they are to share in the input cost, this gives them the right to an opinion), do not see the need to fertilize/spray. They do not understand that you need to maximize yeild in order to make it worthwhile doing. If something can't be done properly and turn a profit, then it is a waste of time, you would be further ahead to rent somewhere else.
I can't get myself to go along with 50/50 deals anywhere. Equipment costs are mine repairs are mine fertilizer and chemical costs are mine. 50 percent will not do I would have to let it go.
This is nothing more than my opinion...
although haying is a great way to spend the day, I need to pay a mortgage, buy groceries etc. Everything can not be for no other purpose than just something that you have done your whole life.


----------

